# Our Monster Mash



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2011)

My wife made this with our eldest three kids... Enjoy!

[video=youtube;lJKIIslB-Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKIIslB-Y0[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha! That's fun. The lightsaber on Danny was a nice touch.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, he is really into Star Wars... and Legos. Thus Lego Star Wars stuff is like a drug for him.


----------



## Andres (Mar 11, 2011)

that was great. I liked watching your younger son in the background. Cracked me up!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2011)

Andres said:


> that was great. I liked watching your younger son in the background. Cracked me up!


 
Yeah, my 3rd born is quite a character.... Thanks!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 11, 2011)

Bekah's facial expressions were hilariously appropriate.


----------

